# Starwood resort questions



## daynab (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all, Which resorts, other than Atlantis have waterslides? ( i do realize nothing compares to the slides at Atlantis. ) My kids are 9 and 12 now and like more than just the sprinkler area and regular pool.

Are there any resorts that are not really kid friendly or more adult oriented? 

Any input is appreciated.
Thanks,
Dayna


----------



## vistana101 (Apr 28, 2010)

daynab said:


> Hi all, Which resorts, other than Atlantis have waterslides? ( i do realize nothing compares to the slides at Atlantis. ) My kids are 9 and 12 now and like more than just the sprinkler area and regular pool.
> 
> Are there any resorts that are not really kid friendly or more adult oriented?
> 
> ...



Hello! Sheraton Vistana Villages has a new waterslide in the St. Augustine pool, here is a picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, SVV has a new interactive pirate ship in that area.
I also believe that Westin Desert Willows, Westin Mission Hills(California), Westin Lagunamar(Mexico) and Westin Ka'anaplai Ocean Resort Villas(Hawaii) have water slides. The Westin Kierland Resort and Spa, adjacent to the timeshare, features a water silde and huge children's play area(lazy river etc.) as well.

And just so you know, Sheraton Broadway Plantation in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina has a lazy river and children's pool with "splash cove."


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2010)

The new Western Desert Willow has a big water slide for older kids - there were some pictures posted recently in this forum.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 28, 2010)

WKORV-N has a lazy river and WLR has a swim-up bar! 

Just kidding.  Inside joke.


----------



## daynab (Apr 28, 2010)

Very Cool, thanks so much, my kids will be thrilled.

I like them too! 

Dayna


----------



## josh2268 (Apr 28, 2010)

Some nice pics of Kierland Hotel Lazy river.  I never been but I think there is a slide.  Can anyone confirm ?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83033


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 28, 2010)

WKV has a very nice lazy river and water slides.


----------



## Jeff Pierce (Apr 28, 2010)

The Welk resorts in Escondido, CA have two water park areas now that are great.  Still, nothing like Atlantis but pretty cool and a lot easier to get into.


----------



## colmo (Apr 28, 2010)

Sheraton Broadway Plantation has a waterslide - it looks just like the picture *Vistana 101* posted for SVV.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2010)

Jeff Pierce said:


> The Welk resorts in Escondido, CA have two water park areas now that are great.  Still, nothing like Atlantis but pretty cool and a lot easier to get into.



But, they aren't Starwood resorts....


----------



## daynab (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the great pics, and info. WKV looks like somewhere I want to go soon. Is it really only 4 hous to the Grand Canyon?
Dayna


----------



## nodge (Apr 30, 2010)

Here are the pictures I have of SVO slides:






Westin Kierland Villas ("WKV") Timeshare Family Pool Slide  (The Westin Kierland Hotel next door has a slide too that timeshare guests can use)






Westin Mission Hills Villas ("WMH") Timeshare Pool Slide (Guests have full use of the Westin Mission Hills Hotel's pools and facilities too, which also has a slide.)






Westin Mission Hills Hotel Pool Slide (Guests of the WMH timeshare next door can use this slide)






Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas ("WKORV") ) Pool Slide.  There is no slide at the WKORV-N next door (except a teeny tiny one on the pirate ship at the kiddie pool), but guests of either resort may use all of the facilities offered by both of them, including the pools and this slide.  (NOTE:  Guests of WKORV or WKORV-N may NOT use the pools at the Westin Hotel or Sheraton Hotel down the beach)

-nodge


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 30, 2010)

nodge said:


> Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas ("WKORV") ) Pool Slide.  There is no slide at the WKORV-N next door, but guests of either resort may use all of the facilities offered by both of them, including the pools and this slide.  (NOTE:  Guests of WKORV or WKORV-N may NOT use the pools at the Westin Hotel or Sheraton Hotel down the beach)
> 
> -nodge



It appears that anyone can use the pools at WKORV/WKORVN...


----------



## nodge (Apr 30, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> It appears that anyone can use the pools at WKORV/WKORVN...



. . . and the grills. . . . and tables . . . and the lawn as a parking lot if you're famous enough . . . .

I digress, but when we were at WKV in March, a kid used the family pool as a toilet so it had to be shut down for the rest of the day.  Those "Caddy-Shack" comments never got old.  What was interesting was that no adults got in that pool the next day.  Apparently, a staff person pouring a container of chemicals into the pool and waiting a few hours after a "Baby Ruth" sighting just doesn't send the right "all clear" signal to many folks.  Go figure.  

(OK I further digress, but I think folks wouldn't have had a problem with the "chemical" treatment of the pool if the staff person would have worn a white lab coat -- like what those ladies at Clinique makeup counters at the mall wear to let everyone know just how smart they all are so we better buy that $75 jar of wrinkle cream if we know what's good for us -- when pouring those chemicals into the pool.  Better yet, have her carry a clipboard too.  Yep.  never underestimate the persuasive power of a white lab coat and a clipboard.)

Maybe we can somehow use this new knowledge to keep non-guests out of the pools?

-nodge


----------



## pointsjunkie (May 1, 2010)

daynab said:


> Hi all, Which resorts, other than Atlantis have waterslides? ( i do realize nothing compares to the slides at Atlantis. ) My kids are 9 and 12 now and like more than just the sprinkler area and regular pool.
> 
> Are there any resorts that are not really kid friendly or more adult oriented?
> 
> ...



the atlantis has a water park not just a slide, there is no camparison with the slides at other timeshares and the atlantis.


----------



## djp (May 1, 2010)

does the vistana resort (not villages) have slides?


----------



## Rogos (May 21, 2010)

*st augustine pictures*

Does anyone have anymore pictures of the new vistana villages st augustine pools and such?


----------

